# Make Up Store Cosmetics



## feebee (Sep 26, 2006)

I saw a thread about "Make up store" in the Hauls section, and it just reminded me how much i LOVE their stuff.... 
I picked up a few bits and pieces in Sweden last year, i'd LOVE if we had a store here (Ireland).
Any other fans?


----------



## Ascella (Sep 26, 2006)

I like Make Up Store too, and Face Stockholm is also very nice.


----------



## lara (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm not a huge fan. I can get identical factory generics for a quarter of the price, and I found the quality of the products themselves to be wildly varying.

I will, however, say that the Make-Up Store magazine is _fantastic_. It's always sold out at the nearest MUS, unfortunately. It's a great inspiration piece, even if the trend forecasts are six months out of date due to it being a northern hemisphere production.


----------



## mymla (Sep 28, 2006)

I love Make up Store.. I went to a club night just yesterday, and had a great time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do agree that their products vary in quality (like the e/s's), but I like most of them. Also, my nearest MAC store is an hour away from me, so when I need my makeup-fix I just drop by Make up Store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FACE Stockholm is another great Swedish makeup brand, I really really love their foundations.

And I love their magazine too, it's such a great source of inspiration! Although it gets kinda tiring to see an interview with the editor in chief (and founder or MuS) in every single issue.


----------



## Ascella (Nov 9, 2006)

I saw a couple of days ago that all the Make Up Store magazines can now be downloaded from their homepage:
http://www.makeupstore.se/usen/mmagazine/index.php


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi!

I recently encountered a Make Up Store in Sydney and was wondering if any of you have had any experience with their products?

I particularly liked their eye shadows, and have seen online that they have a powder eyeliner that looked interesting...

Any feedback would be greatly apprecaited!

TIA


----------



## acu (Aug 29, 2008)

I haven't used their products, but used to always be tempted to go in and play with the makeup back in Sydney (atm I'm on exchange in Montreal).

I don't know whether they last or not, but both the texture and the pigmentation of the eyeshadows and the lipsticks seemed really good. If they're weren't so expensive, I would've already bought a bunch of them home.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

i havent used them either, i've heard ALOT of good things about them

i go on a swedish glamour models blog sometimes and the only brands she uses are Makeup Store and YSL.  I'm dying to get my hands on some of it but they don't sell it here


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 29, 2008)

I really want to try this as well. The price is similar like MAC here in Canada (eyeshadows) and sometimes a little more cheaper (blushes). They come out in so much different colors too..


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 29, 2008)

Make Up Store is one of my fav brands (of course right after MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I really like their eyeshadows, they are really pigmented and blend well. I also love their glitter eyeliners and blushes. But the thing I love most from them in the cover all mix, really handy to have both red and blue coverage in one pot.
If some one wants I can make swatches of my MUS producst, sadly I just broke to of my shadows from them :/


----------



## susannef (Aug 29, 2008)

Make up store is a quality brand, I would say their products are comparable to Mac. Their eyeshadows are great, and the cover all mix is fantastic.


----------



## redambition (Aug 29, 2008)

their skunk brush and powder brush (i got the pink one) didn't really do it for me. they both continue to leak dye and are a bit rough on my skin.

I haven't really tried any of the makeup, but the glitter stuff they have looks awesome.

there's also an older thread here that i started ages ago trawling for info - there are a couple of good responses in there!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your replies!!!

Looks like I will have to make another trip to the store to try out some of their eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially as some of the duochrome colours looked spectacular!

I'm going to be visiting Sydney every 3 months, so I will have to make those hauls worthwhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_If some one wants I can make swatches of my MUS producst, sadly I just broke to of my shadows from them :/_

 
If you could swatch some of the eyeshadows it would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There aren't any descriptions of colours on their site so it's impossible to know which ones are duochrome etc...


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_If you could swatch some of the eyeshadows it would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There aren't any descriptions of colours on their site so it's impossible to know which ones are duochrome etc...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
http://specktra.net/f217/make-up-sto...6/#post1272472

here's the eyeshadows I currently have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



will take piccies of other products too when I have time.


----------



## Anemone (Aug 30, 2008)

I like them too! Great brow powder trio and they have a lot of nice colours. I've got some stuff I could swatch too.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh, and I really like their nailpolishes, especially the two holographic ones <3


----------



## Ikara (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a couple of their matte eyeshadows, they are nice, super pigmented
They are huge so you get a great deal for your money.
I also have one eyeshadow brush from them, I love it but the handle is just too long


----------



## glamqueen1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Make Up Store is quite big in Sweden, but the quality of the products can vary a lot. The best you can get is a micro-shadow, they are very well pigmented. Foundations and concealers are not that good, concealers are dry and cakey. Also stay away from toners and primers, they are all alcohol and vaseline, but expensive. Choosing ingredients are not the strong side of MUS, their eyeshadows, for example contains triclosan, which is toxic . Eventhough I don't want my e/s to mold, I would't wear something toxic on my eyelids all day, which is reason enough for me to stay out of MUS.
Another problem is that their packaging easily can break, I've read about numerous cases. And they have a problem with the eyedust packaging, both the old and the new one.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't like the new e/s packaking at all! It's very hard to tell what colour is inside and the lid does fall of quite easily. I liked the older packaking wiht the screwtops a lot more.


----------



## COBI (Aug 31, 2008)

Do the e/s crumble/break easily?  Two out of the three current posts on the swatch thread contain broken shadows, so I was curious.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't think they crumble that easily, it's just that my buzzer and babydoll are about two years old and have travelled a lot in my purse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And what chipped the babydoll was when I accidentaly hit it wiht my nail.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 1, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f217/make-up-sto...6/#post1272472

there's new swatches


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_http://specktra.net/f217/make-up-sto...6/#post1272472

there's new swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are all so fantastic!!  Thank you!!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 1, 2008)

I have few of their brushes and the quality is good but I think the handles are a bit too long for my taste.
The high tech lighter is comparable to cream colour base but the texture is a bit creamier and the smell isn't really that nice. So that's somethin I'm not that keen to.

Oh, and I forgot to swatch the lipsticks I have. Will do that too


----------



## Ikara (Sep 1, 2008)

My eyeshadow is broken because it fell to the floor heheheh my mac shadows also break doing that xDDD I'm just so messy sometimes...


----------



## Anemone (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine have held up well too, I've carried them around (and they're not new either) without any damages.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 3, 2008)

I just posted the last set of my swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope they help!
http://specktra.net/f217/make-up-store-swacthes-112016/


----------



## stella89 (Sep 3, 2008)

i went to the oxford st store a few months ago when i was in sydney. they have a really nice range of eyelashes, more exciting than mac's. i got a few pairs with feathers and some blue and teal strazz. couldnt bring myself to get any of the other products like eyeshadows and lippies, i think in that sense i prefer MAC as they have a broader range of colour and finishes.
but one thing I would recommend picking up is their magazine, they release it a few times a year and it's got heaps of cool inspirational photoshoots. great to look at when u need some new ideas!
also they offer a rewards card where i think you can get 10% off... not sure on the exact details tho


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 6, 2008)

Their falshies look absolutely fabulous, I just haven't tried them since I've never ever used falshelashes. Once I tried but that was a total disaster..


----------



## heavenlydemonik (May 28, 2010)

*Make-up Store make-up?*

Has any ever heard of The Make-up store or tried any of their products? I just found out about it and even though there's only one in the US I happen to live about a half hour away from it and I kinda wanna try some of there products but I want to know if anyone else has any thoughts on how good it is before I take a trip down there.


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

It's really, really good and they have a great 
selection of bright colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I especially love their blushes and lip pencils, but 
I haven't tried all their products yet


----------



## makeupgirl224 (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

I love their eye dusts and the eye primer!  I don't believe they have anymore locations in the U.S. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you know of one please let me know where it is!!!


----------



## anita22 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

I finally went back there, and ended up buying a blush in shade "Must Have" (it's like a warmer version of Pink Swoon). Really surprised at how good the pigmentation is. Will defiitely buy more.


----------



## Kitty Kitty (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

It's a fabulous brand.  I have LOADS of it in my kit.  I really love the water resistant eye pencils and lip liners.  The pigmentation in the shadows is AMAZING!  Great payoff with little fallout.  I also use their Skin Serum as a primer on clients and everyone loves it.  The matt foundations are great, glosses great, lashes unreal, and they have a magazine called "M"which showcases some phenomenal makeup.  You'll love the brand.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgirl224* 

 
_I love their eye dusts and the eye primer!  I don't believe they have anymore locations in the U.S. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you know of one please let me know where it is!!!_

 
Well their site says there's one in Denver. Is it not there anymore?


----------



## heavenlydemonik (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitty Kitty* 

 
_It's a fabulous brand.  I have LOADS of it in my kit.  I really love the water resistant eye pencils and lip liners.  The pigmentation in the shadows is AMAZING!  Great payoff with little fallout.  I also use their Skin Serum as a primer on clients and everyone loves it.  The matt foundations are great, glosses great, lashes unreal, and they have a magazine called "M"which showcases some phenomenal makeup.  You'll love the brand._

 
Yeah the magazine is actually what introduced me to it. I got it at Barnes and Noble and everything in it looks awesome.


----------



## makeupgirl224 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

I live in Miami and I would buy from the store down here and when she was out of stock I would order it from the Denver store. The number no longer works and the lady in Miami told me they closed and she no longer carries the line either. I was devistated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I read somewhere that they might be opening a store in NY. I hope so!!


----------



## heavenlydemonik (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgirl224* 

 
_I live in Miami and I would buy from the store down here and when she was out of stock I would order it from the Denver store. The number no longer works and the lady in Miami told me they closed and she no longer carries the line either. I was devistated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I read somewhere that they might be opening a store in NY. I hope so!!_

 
Daaaang that sucks... I'm sad now.


----------



## x_ladydanger (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

I've been a hardcore fan of Make Up Store since 2005 when I discovered it in Helsinki. They recently opened a store in London and I can't wait to go in June. The eyeshadows are to die for, they go on like a dream! I need to try more products and buy some for my kit too! Everyone should try it out, it's amazing.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x_ladydanger* 

 
_I've been a hardcore fan of Make Up Store since 2005 when I discovered it in Helsinki. They recently opened a store in London and I can't wait to go in June. The eyeshadows are to die for, they go on like a dream! I need to try more products and buy some for my kit too! Everyone should try it out, it's amazing._

 
I wish they sold stuff online so I could try it since apparently there aren't any stores in the US anymore


----------



## x_ladydanger (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

I know, I wish there was an online store too. I live 3 hours away from my nearest store!


----------



## ksaelee (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

gosh i've been trying to figure out if the store in denver was still there b/c the website shows it on the map still...this sucks b/c i want to try this brand too


----------



## katelyn0 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

I live in Edmonton, Canada and there used to be a make up store at WEM (the big mall) and I used to buy things from there and was always impressed with the products. Then one day the make up store was gone... I wonder why it closed. And to my knowledge there are no other stores in Canada.


----------



## 100%hallal (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Make-up Store make-up?*

Does anyone know if it's possible to depot Makeupstore eyeshadows? I want to depot mine, but I'm affraid I'll ruin them...


----------



## RetroPinup (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi
  	The Makeup Store is reopening in Colorado at the ParkMeadows mall! I just heard word, so will be ordering from them soon when they open this weekend!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 12, 2012)

Mac is of course my favorite brand,
  	but since I live 15 minutes from
  	a Make Up Store-shop, I buy a lot from them.
  	There´s no MAC in my town, I must order online
  	or go to Stockholm, which is far away...

  	Well, Make Up Store is a great brand.
  	Everyone who come across it should try it!
  	I highly recomend MUS!! 

  	BTW, I bought an eyedust ("Moist") from their shop
  	today. I really love it!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 12, 2012)

I love Make Up Store!
  	I agree that the quality vary, though.
  	The Make Up Store magazine is awesome!
  	I collect them. ^^
  	I prefer MAC, but there´s no MAC counter in Norrköping,
  	and Make Up Store is just 15 minutes away!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 12, 2012)

It´s great!
  	I love their stuff!
  	The quality vary, though.
  	But it´s worth a try.
  	I highly recomend the cybershadow "Silver"
  	and the eyedusts "Carat" and "Hot".
  	Like I said;
  	great stuff!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 17, 2012)

The China Red Lipstick is the most balanced red I have ever seen. It suits everyone.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 18, 2012)

100%hallal said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to depot Makeupstore eyeshadows? I want to depot mine, but I'm affraid I'll ruin them...


	I don´t do it, but I know people who does.
  	It might be slightly harder than depotting
  	eyeshadows from MAC though.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 4, 2012)

I´m sorry for repeating myself!
  	The day I wrote in this thread,
  	I had a huge brainfreeze!! XD


----------



## Venar (Mar 5, 2012)

I love Make up store (MUS). But not all of their products. I don't like the brushes or eye primer or their cremes and such.  But the shadows is god quality and i don't think the quality varies. The same goes for Face Stockholm.  MAC-shadows are far more quality changing, I think. But nerver the less, my favorit brand.  And yes, you can depot both MUS and Face shadows but they need much more work than MAC ones. I use a little saw and a knife and only cracked one of many. But it's easy to repress if an accident happen.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 11, 2014)

I got the hang of depoting their eyeshadows and I find it very easy now.

  First I use a knife to pick apart the bottom cover (the plastic where the sticker is glued). Afterwards I put the plastic container over a tea candle. Wait for it to melt and push gently with the knife until the pan pops out. Et voila!

  I am on my way to filling my second z-palette as I keep taking advantage of their 40% off on discontinued eyeshadows and periodic 20% off for club affiliates!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 20, 2017)

Bumping this up because Make Up Store recently re-did their website and (finally!) launched an online store.

(There's also the Make Up Store Australia online shop, which ships within Australia as well as to countries without any physical Make Up Store locations, but now it's going out of business, likely because of the launch of the main online shop.)

I've got my eye on a few things and am wondering what others' favourites are.


----------



## hautcosmetics (Dec 26, 2017)

I like Make Up Store too, and Make up store is a quality brand.


----------

